# Cinemax deal Dish doesn't want you to know about



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

If you go paperless billing and auto pay, you will get 2 years of Cinemax for a penny a year until 2010! I just called a CSR, and sure enough, it's true! I urge all of you to make a quick call to DISH and get your (basically) free movie package from them!!!
I'm not kidding. It's running right now on my 622. They don't advertise it, but they know about it...even the CSRs in India!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Already a thread about this:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=112991

But on the subject, I wouldn't classify this as a deal that "Dish doesn't want you to know about". Lots of places have unannounced deals that you have to ask for... it's a surprise bonus, not something shady.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Already a thread about this:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=112991
> 
> But on the subject, I wouldn't classify this as a deal that "Dish doesn't want you to know about". Lots of places have unannounced deals that you have to ask for... it's a surprise bonus, not something shady.


I didn't mean for the thread title to be deceptive, however who would have known about this offer if they didn't stop here to look? It's not like they're advertising it to ANYONE!
So, if anyone out there wants a (basically) free 2 year sub to Cinemax, all you have to do is call and ask for it! It works! I've watched a few movies already, an am anxiously awaiting the night-time "programming" :eek2: 
Everyone enjoy, and Happy Holidays!


----------

